# New LR Classic - installed and humming away



## Jimmsp (Oct 19, 2017)

I installed the new LR Classic today - and couldn't be more pleased.
It installed just fine, converted my catalog just fine, and the (little) post processing I have done went quickly.

Granted, I have not tried everything new yet, nor have I imported a huge photo shoot, but the first day reaction from me is - great job, Adobe engineers.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 19, 2017)

Seems to work pretty well at this stage although it is very basic. I can't tell if I have jpg or raw file displayed when working unless I go to the info panel. This is quite annoying for a dual workflow so I'm hoping they add metadata overlay soon. I wonder if Adobe will eventually replace Lightroom Classic with this new version or whether they will remain different applications ?


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 19, 2017)

sizzlingbadger said:


> Seems to work pretty well at this stage although it is very basic. I can't tell if I have jpg or raw file displayed when working unless I go to the info panel. This is quite annoying for a dual workflow so I'm hoping they add metadata overlay soon. I wonder if Adobe will eventually replace Lightroom Classic with this new version or whether they will remain different applications ?


My guess is that Adobe will eventually phase out Classic in favor of a much-improved version of this newly released product.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 19, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> My guess is that Adobe will eventually phase out Classic in favor of a much-improved version of this newly released product.


Let's hope it does not REQUIRE cloud storage when that happens.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Oct 19, 2017)

The new range function works nicely.  I've only put it on one of my two computers, my laptop, which is the slower one.  I've also installed the new CC version to play with.


----------



## snapper (Oct 19, 2017)

sizzlingbadger said:


> Seems to work pretty well at this stage although it is very basic. I can't tell if I have jpg or raw file displayed when working unless I go to the info panel. This is quite annoying for a dual workflow so I'm hoping they add metadata overlay soon. I wonder if Adobe will eventually replace Lightroom Classic with this new version or whether they will remain different applications ?



Can I clarify which version you're talking about - it sounds like you're talking about LR CC - I have the metadata display as usual in LR Classic.

Shame they didn't call the new product Lightcloud, or something more easily distinguished from the existing version.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)

Yeah. We're going to see this confusion for a long time.


----------



## retratosjuan (Oct 19, 2017)

Are they dropping stand alone version??


----------



## retratosjuan (Oct 19, 2017)

retratosjuan said:


> Are they dropping stand alone version??



It’s true... 

Well, time to move to capture one...


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 19, 2017)

retratosjuan said:


> It’s true...



No, that's just speculation. It's understandable, but then why the big effort to improve performance?


----------



## stevevp (Oct 19, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Yeah. We're going to see this confusion for a long time.


Although I've not plucked up the courage to be an earlier adopter and might be pleased when I do, having two products smacks of a "committee job" and is a recipe for chaos!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> No, that's just speculation. It's understandable, but then why the big effort to improve performance?



They are indeed dropping the *stand-alone version*. Lightroom Classic CC is subscription only.


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 19, 2017)

Oops. I didn't read properly, did I!


----------



## retratosjuan (Oct 19, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> No, that's just speculation. It's understandable, but then why the big effort to improve performance?



I’ve no idea... anyway I’ll start to check my workflow with c1... just in case...


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 19, 2017)

retratosjuan said:


> I’ve no idea... anyway I’ll start to check my workflow with c1... just in case...


I too hope someone develops a competitive product that is as complete, as I think it makes the market, and Adobe better to have competition.

But there's nothing about this announcement that implies one needs to hurry with such change.  Classic is better than 2015.12.  Considerably better in a couple cases (the subtle changes to masking are really quite powerful, for example, and not getting as much press as they deserve).


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 19, 2017)

The choice of names is going to be the cause of much confusion. But it's been happening for a while at Adobe: "Photoshop Lightroom".


----------

